# At Waymo, It’s Launch Time For Google’s Biggest Moonshot



## Shrimp GumboC (Nov 13, 2018)

"It's always been: We'll launch when we're comfortable that we've got a product that consumers are going to love and that's safe," Krafcik says. So does he think that's where Waymo is?

"Yeah. I do, I do."

https://www.forbes.com/sites/alanoh...g-cars-are-ready-for-prime-time/#5c97361475e7


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Google was first in my state to lobby the legislature to allow autonomous testing of vehicles, long before Uber/Lyft was allowed in. A company flush with cash, they’re on a mission to succeed.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

https://www.forbes.com/video/5860372028001/

Riding In A waymo through Arizona


----------



## Shrimp GumboC (Nov 13, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Google was first in my state to lobby the legislature to allow autonomous testing of vehicles, long before Uber/Lyft was allowed in. A company flush with cash, they're on a mission to succeed.


They've been driving in the Bay Area for ten years. My guess is they open to the public in the Bay Area within 6 months. Then Austin's next.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> https://www.forbes.com/video/5860372028001/
> 
> Riding In A waymo through Arizona


A 50 second video showing 40 seconds of a supposed sdc driving about a quarter of a mile, making one turn. Big deal. When you got video of these things actually going farther than a mile through actual streets that haven't been closed off to traffic showing even 10 minutes of driving then you can claim they have done something useful.

Til then, people will always know they don't work and all they are are death traps.



Shrimp GumboC said:


> They've been driving in the Bay Area for ten years. My guess is they open to the public in the Bay Area within 6 months. Then Austin's next.


They've been "supposedly" driving in the bay area for 10 years with the human driver *ALWAYS* doing the driving with their hands on the steering wheel as myself and everyone else that lives here has seen.

There are still 0 videos showing these things driving for even more than 10 minutes showing the car driving itself without the human driving the car.

That means in 10 years these cars still haven't even finished Mountain View, 1 of 10,000 cities in the US. Do the math. They will never work.

They were supposed to launch by the end of December and now even you admit that will not happen.

Just keep pushing that supposed launch date back. lmao

Furthermore, there are literally 0 people in history talking to reporters in detail about what has gone on in a "supposed" sdc ride to date. lmao

#SDCunicorn lmao


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> A 50 second video showing 40 seconds of a supposed sdc driving about a quarter of a mile, making one turn. Big deal. When you got video of these things actually going farther than a mile through actual streets that haven't been closed off to traffic showing even 10 minutes of driving then you can claim they have done something useful.
> 
> Til then, people will always know they don't work and all they are are death traps.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shrimp GumboC (Nov 13, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> They were supposed to launch by the end of December and now even you admit that will not happen.


They're launching in the first part of December. The first part of December starts in a few hours. You haven't even begun making up your excuses, have you?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Shrimp GumboC said:


> They're launching in the first part of December. The first part of December starts in a few hours. You haven't even begun making up your excuses, have you?


great, i look forward to seeing the first video in history showing an sdc actually driving itself for a change and seeing the human not touch the steering wheel


----------



## Shrimp GumboC (Nov 13, 2018)

Is Waymo launching in Phoenix with thousands of cars? Cause, holy Spicoli, that'd leave a mark.

"Fiat Chrysler said the self-driving car company has ordered "thousands" of vehicles to launch the ride-share program in the Phoenix area and beyond."

https://www.azcentral.com/story/mon...ss-ride-sharing-phoenix-area-year/1078466001/


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Shrimp GumboC said:


> Is Waymo launching in Phoenix with thousands of cars? Cause, holy Spicoli, that'd leave a mark.
> 
> "Fiat Chrysler said the self-driving car company has ordered "thousands" of vehicles to launch the ride-share program in the Phoenix area and beyond."
> 
> https://www.azcentral.com/story/mon...ss-ride-sharing-phoenix-area-year/1078466001/


ya just like Uber ordered 60,000 of those years ago and nothing came out of it


----------

